
Kids say e-mail is, like, soooo dead - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Kids+say+e-mail+is%2C+like%2C+soooo+dead/2009-1032_3-6197242.html?tag=nefd.top
======
garbowza
The nature of email is certainly shifting towards business dealings, as this
article states. However, it's more than that: traditional email is also
becoming a message aggregator. As social utilities, such as Facebook, MySpace,
etc continue to utilize their own messaging systems, email acts as a feed
reader to notify you when you have a message in any of your more specialized
systems. So rather than it being the message itself, it becomes the messenger
of a message.

~~~
omouse
> So rather than it being the message itself, it becomes the messenger of a
> message.

Which is ridiculous. Facebook and MySpace can still get hits on their webpage
by forcing you to reply by going to the page but having to go to a different
site to read a message is _annoying_.

------
tx
Very popular BS these days. facebooks, myspaces, linkedins and friendsters
come and go, but nobody has suggested anything even _remotely_ close to power
of email.

Spam, along with viruses, spyware and adware (IMHO) is mostly a problem for
computer illiterate: those users will be gradually dying off.

------
Goladus
The only substantial difference between facebook and traditional email is the
restriction on who can send you mail. If all of the people you interact with
are all on facebook already and use it often, it doesn't make sense to use
anything else.

The fact that you can't get email directly forwarded to you is very annoying,
however it is a bit more secure.

(edit there are other differences of course, but they are "non-substantial."
The restriction of in-network sending is the only thing that makes it not
"email" already as far as this discussion is concerned. If you could message
myname@facebook.com then it would be email.)

------
brezina
I hope not ;)

After graduating college I think most people would disagree.

~~~
myoung8
Agreed. It's logical too. Most high schoolers and college students have a very
small network of friends, acquaintances, family, etc. (in relative terms).

Once you get into the real world, you have to deal with people all over the
place, oftentimes whom you've never met before. That's when email becomes
truly useful.

Alternative hypothesis: after college, people aren't as concerned with
appearing "cool," so Facebook Wall Posts really don't matter much anymore.

------
mynameishere
For me, instance messaging has replaced the telephone. It is, frankly, better
in every way when discussing technical matters.

Email is better when you need to make a more elaborate statement that doesn't
require back-and-forth communications.

I have had business email written in the style of text messages. To me, this
is offensive, and it's a trend I hope ends.

------
marktwain
reports of my death have been greatly exaggerated

------
steve
Old news, but I'm sure that it's just sinking in for older people.

Has any site ever proven every guideline that site designers have held strong
to be entirely false like myspace did? I think that's the cause of most of the
contempt they receive to this day. Entertaining, it is.

------
nickb
Spam spoiled email for my family. We now rely on IM for communication.

~~~
motoko
get a gmail account

------
ivankirigin
Kids these days, with their hair and their twitters...

